# Where is the best place to buy Giant African Land Snails?



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting one next year, but I'm not actually sure where you get them from!

Imported ones can carry diseased I read, so where is the best place in the UK to get one from, and do they like living alone or in pairs?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is a link to a reptile forum http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/. They often have baby snails for sale on there, they will also be able to answer your questions. My son had 3 a few years ago, they made fascinating pets


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

I got two of mine from ebay, and 2 from preloved. They were all posted and arrived here fine. 

I don't think they get lonely so you could keep one by itself. one thing you have to watch for if you have more than one is eggs. Snails are hermaphrodites and lay hundreds of eggs at a time!


----------

